# Petzl Pixa 2 - review - heavy weight headlamp.



## Szemhazai (Jul 1, 2011)

At the beginning of the previous year, the first information appeared in the internet: Petzl works on an evolutionary version of Tikki XP Atex. It was to be supplied from 2 AA cells (almost 2x more energy than in 3 AAA cells), regulated, waterproof, a dream of each owner of Tikka XP.

Pixa headlamps are now available on the market, but is it what we expected to be ?







*Some marketing data*

Headlamp with mixed beam, designed for close-range work and for movement

Headlamp keeps the hands free for work: may be worn on the head with the headband, mounted on a helmet, or placed on the ground. 
Two illumination modes: Low - 30 lumens / 12 hours and High - 40 lumens / 6 hours + the reserve mode for 10 hours. 
Constant lighting, guaranteed lighting performance that does not diminish during its entire lifetime. 
Easy in use : the operating mode selection knob, easy and simple replacement of batteries. 
Battery charge indicator flashes repetitively main led 
Certification: ATEX: CE0080, Ex II 3 GD, Ex nAnL IIB T4 / HAZLOC: class I Groups C & D div II, Class II Group G div II. 
Power supply: 2 batteries of type AA/LR6 (delivered), compatible with alkaline batteries, rechargeable batteries of type NiMH and Ni-Cd, lithium batteries. 
Weight (including batteries): 160 g 

Price : $59.95






And where is the external compartment with the rechargeable battery of that Ultra ? Since the new Pixa looks exactly as the already well known in the market head lamp Petzl Ultra with this only that somebody has pressed in the 2 batteries of the AA size. A considerable amount of rubber; literally prepared for frontal collision with a wall . And, first of all: the weight; with two rechargeable battery *Pixa 2 weighs 181g*; for the purpose of a comparison: *Petzl Myo RXP* with 3 rechargeable batteries *weighs 190g*, perhaps not so bullet resistant but also regulated and waterproof *Princeton Tec EOS 70 weighs 104g* only..






The mode selector switch, well known from Ultra, here the 3-position one: off, low, high. This is, probably, the best solution in the market: you may easily switch over of even 3 modes at one tine (in the case of pixa 3). In the background, a solid snap fastener; no chance that the head lamp opens by itself and, even if children get it into their hands, there is a considerable chance that they can not open it – the snap fastener is rigid and you have to use both your hands to open the battery compartment.






Another useful function: after turning the head through 180*, you set it into so called transportation position - the mode selector knob is blocked and the optics is shielded against accidental damage in transportation.






A triple lip gasket at the compartment closure, the +o-ring on the knob axle constitute a sufficient protection against water; I believe that a very little bit of silicone grease and it would resist under water much longer than for half an hour assumed in the IPX7 standard.

*What does squeak inside ?*

There are not too many parts inside; As a matter of fact, only the battery holder and one pcb board onto which all necessary components have been packed, complete with the Cree XP-E led.






As for myself, it is a very nice and well thought-over structure but you can hardly get at this board in order to measure the led power supply characteristics 

*How does it glow ?*

Petzl Pixa 2 - high





Petzl Pixa 2 - low





Waterproof and also atex compatible competition: Princeton Tec EOS 70 : Princeton Tec EOS 70 - (70 lumens - high)





Waterproof competition only: Black Diamond Storm (100 lumens - high)





*Resume.*

For whom this head lamp is ? For a worker caring not to much for its equipment – in fact. For a cave lounger trying to break sometimes a rock with his or her head – why not though I was asked lately: “When a human being discovers a new well, chimney or a big hall, it would be nice to see what has been found” – so, a little bit too low of light. For cool-headed roaming along not too big holes, it should be sufficient: the 2-focus optics enables to gain a not too bad reach and, at the same time, illumination of this what there is under your legs. In general, for anyone who needs a resistant and waterproof headlight and doesn't intend to run with it, this is a nice piece of equipment; for the all rest, it is a little bit too heavy.

UPDATE, version with photos => Petzl Pixa 2 - review - heavy weight headlamp.


----------



## arizona1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great review... it does not seem to compare in brightness to the eos or the storm.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jul 2, 2011)

It cant be, 40 versus 70 and 100 lumens...


----------



## bogmonster (Jul 3, 2011)

I have had a look at these and was not awe inspired. Expensive for what you get. However they do look quite rugged. They are big so as a backup caving light it would be a pain. As a primary it is not really bright enough for my liking. I know a lot of people use Myo RXPs caving and they work quite well as long as you dry out the battery compartment after each trip. For caving I would choose the Myo RXP over this as long as had a good backup. 

A Petzl Duo may also be a better option for a primary (although they are very plasticy) but at least you can get decent after market LED conversions.

For a rugged work light it might be good. Just looks like limited appeal to me.


----------

